# Torch Recommendations For Lighting AMNPS



## grootsquad (Jul 31, 2018)

My torch crapped out on me and I'm looking for a solid replacement. What do you guys tend to use? I had a butane one that worked pretty well but I wasn't very happy with it's life span.(About 2 months)


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2018)

I've had good butane torches that are still working after 15 years...  Some folks use "Hot Air" guns....  You will need one that gets HOT....


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 31, 2018)

I use a Soldering Torch on a 16 ounce Coleman fuel canister.
It replaces a Craftsman torch I had for around as long as Dave had his. It finally got too hard to start.
This one snaps to life instantly. I run it at a conservative flame.
But it can easily fire up a load of charcoal as well.


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 31, 2018)

I use a MAP torch made by MagTorch that is self lighting. I got it at Home Depot, kit cam with 3 torch heads, 2 tanks, and plastic storage case.  Same as propane, except yellow tanks, burns much hotter. 

Been using it for over a year, originally bought it to burn out the bushings in my F250 left springs so I could replace them. Used it for lots of stuff since, including lighting AMPS, 1st tank it just now running out.


----------



## grootsquad (Jul 31, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> I use a MAP torch made by MagTorch that is self lighting. I got it at Home Depot, kit cam with 3 torch heads, 2 tanks, and plastic storage case.  Same as propane, except yellow tanks, burns much hotter.
> 
> Been using it for over a year, originally bought it to burn out the bushings in my F250 left springs so I could replace them. Used it for lots of stuff since, including lighting AMPS, 1st tank it just now running out.


 
Any idea how much this ran you?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 31, 2018)

I use a heat gun:


----------



## buzzy (Jul 31, 2018)

I use a weed burner that takes a 1 lb propane bottle. That thing gets used for way more stuff than it intended purpose


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 31, 2018)

grootsquad said:


> Any idea how much this ran you?


I can't find the kit on HD website, but the head alone is there at $35.97 https://www.homedepot.com/p/MagTorc...ivel-Swirl-Tip-MAP-Pro-Torch-MT565C/300572289

During that F250 Bushing replacement project I spent 2 days in the Missouri summer heat, beating bushings (and my hands a time or two) with a 5# hammer, so when youtube told me to use a MAP torch to burn them out, I would have paid any price they were asking!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 31, 2018)

Take your pick.
I think mine (Yellow) was in the low 40's at the time I got it.
But to me, quality tools work best.
I can use the high output head, on a 1 pound can and burn the crap out of a lot of stuff.
Does not need expensive fuel.


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 31, 2018)

My kit was on the Lowes site that Sonny linked to, except it came with 2 tanks

https://www.lowes.com/pd/MagTorch-Torch-Kit/50257243


----------



## 73saint (Jul 31, 2018)

Little hand held propane torch with 1lb refillable propane bottles.  Worth the purchase, I love that little bugger, and before I had it I always struggled keeping things lit.  Not any more.


----------



## radio (Jul 31, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> I can't find the kit on HD website, but the head alone is there at $35.97 https://www.homedepot.com/p/MagTorc...ivel-Swirl-Tip-MAP-Pro-Torch-MT565C/300572289
> 
> During that F250 Bushing replacement project I spent 2 days in the Missouri summer heat, beating bushings (and my hands a time or two) with a 5# hammer, so when youtube told me to use a MAP torch to burn them out, I would have paid any price they were asking!




I have seen guys use a drill to get those bushings out easy peasy!  Drill through the rubber and keep working the drill back and forth and around metal sleeve and it popped right out in a minute or so!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2018)

I use a heat gun from Harbor Freight and it works great.


----------



## zachd (Aug 1, 2018)

Mine has a auto igniter though I think I am on 3 years same tank. I have lit it a lot too.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 1, 2018)

zachd said:


> View attachment 372465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the one I have and I love it.


----------



## Braz (Aug 1, 2018)

I use this. It is also my tabletop cigar lighter.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 1, 2018)

I use a Mag-Torch I got at one of the big box stores. Works great for this an other tasks and relatively cheap.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

zachd said:


> View attachment 372465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use an older one of these! <It's pretty beat up> and a bic to light it. 10-20 seconds on the pellets and it's good. I mean if you were bored and wanted to hate your life and fingers, you could probably use a zippo even?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2018)

A good fart and a well placed lit match is all that's needed. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

zachd said:


> View attachment 372465
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This (Above) is what I use to light the Pellets in an AMNPS, but mine is auto start, and I use the "Fatboy" tank, because it doesn't fall over as easy.

But for lighting Dust I use a small Butane torch, because the Propane torch will blow the dust out of the tray!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> A good fart and a well placed lit match is all that's needed.
> 
> Chris




Make sure the Wind is blowing to the North when you do that !!!

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Sep 25, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> But for lighting Dust I use a small Butane torch, because the Propane torch will blow the dust out of the tray!!!
> 
> Bear



I use a heat gun in my tube.... works great.  Takes about 2 minutes to get forge temps.

I understand Bearcarver about the dust....  my MAP torch is too powerful and blows dust out.  
My heat gun... well... it is just a big hairdryer...  makes a mess.
I need to get a small butane torch for dust.

I did make a solid cover for my tray to light dust.. works ok, but a small torch will probably work better for sure.

as a side note, the hot air gun works AWESOME lighting a firepit SAFELY!
Even smaller kids could use it safely.
Beats using liquids, or lighting kindling up close and personal.
I split dry wood down to chopstick size... and a stack of those get going like a forge...   which lights everything around it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2018)

nanuk said:


> I use a heat gun in my tube.... works great.  Takes about 2 minutes to get forge temps.
> 
> I understand Bearcarver about the dust....  my MAP torch is too powerful and blows dust out.
> My heat gun... well... it is just a big hairdryer...  makes a mess.
> ...




LOL---I was going to try my heat gun, but it wasn't where I put it.
I had a Shelving laminating edger, and when I closed my Cabinet shop I removed the attached Heat gun, and threw the rest away. I think one of Bear Jr's Tower Climbers borrowed it long ago & it never found it's way home.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> I use a MAP torch made by MagTorch that is self lighting. I got it at Home Depot, kit cam with 3 torch heads, 2 tanks, and plastic storage case.  Same as propane, except yellow tanks, burns much hotter.
> 
> Been using it for over a year, originally bought it to burn out the bushings in my F250 left springs so I could replace them. Used it for lots of stuff since, including lighting AMPS, 1st tank it just now running out.



Yes this! I've actually used the Bernzamatic propane with a fat bottle for a while then switched to the Mapp gas auto-light. Man! What a handy tool! Actually I bought it to start the wood stove for the Mrs, cuz sometimes she struggles. Not anymore! She gets mad at me because I use it for many other things (including pellets) and doesn't always get put back on the hearth. I need another one...


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 25, 2018)

For dust, a small butane torch would be ideal, but I get my dust lit pretty well with the standard propane torch that I use for sweating copper pipes. You obviously need to get it as low as it can go, and then hold it pretty far away so as not to disturb the dust. It's not ideal, but it works. I didn't get the small butane torch because I just didn't feel like I need another tool, especially since it would just be used for this one job.


----------

